
Computer geeks as loners? Data says otherwise - Libertatea
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9245933/Computer_geeks_as_loners_Data_says_otherwise
======
jonjacky
In her book The Second Self, Sherry Turkle wrote that the MIT AI Lab hackers
were "loners who are never alone".

